# SF Payette Canyon wood.



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

mikesee said:


> Haven't lived here very long -- maybe this has been there for years and I'm just noticing it.
> 
> Last notable rapid above Big Falls, the river turns ~80* left and gets pinched between a big, old, log wedged against a boulder on current right and a wall on river left.
> 
> ...



The typical line in that rapid is center left (though you can run anywhere). 

There's a few entry features as you come into the rapid, but before the river bends left, and before you can see the log. Usually you enter a bit center right, to miss a decent sized feature on the left. You have a little bit of slack water as the river bends, and then you can see the log on the right. 

It can be a bit unnerving because you are above the log, but as you enter the actual rapid itself, most of the current drives back to the center / center left, and that's the normal line. I move from center (in the slack water, above the log) to center left and run the line that way, moving more center and then eventually right as you reach the bottom of the drop. You will punch a few small holes, or catch the corners, but they shouldn't stop you. Prepare for the hit down at the bottom - fun weird feature. 

Really, I think the log only comes into play if you enter too far right and/or somehow flip over in the entry features. Definitely something to pay attention to, but in my experience its not as in play as it might look.


----------

